# Need Help. Somebody mirroring my page...



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

Can somebody help me here?

I found another domain that is mirroring my website. I contacted my host (GoDaddy) and they said *I can do some kind of htaccess or something to stop them from using my servers.


Can anybody help? 
*


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would follow the instructions your domain host gave you. Certainly they just didn't tell you what to do without telling you how to do it. Did you ask them for specific instructions?


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

splathead said:


> I would follow the instructions your domain host gave you. Certainly they just didn't tell you what to do without telling you how to do it. Did you ask them for specific instructions?


Actually they weren't much help they said 

"*Per a public Whois search, AUTHMEMLLC.COM appears to be pointing to the nameservers for your hosting account. This is how AUTHMEMLLC.COM is mirroring your site.

You should be able to use a .htaccess file to deny the server request from AUTHMEMLLC.COM. Unfortunately, we do not provide technical support with third-party scripting issues. We are very limited in the support we can offer for customer-written code or scripts. You may wish to consult with a community forum online or do a search on your favorite search engine as other users may have encountered a similar problem in the past and may offer helpful solutions.

Please let us know if we can help you in any other way. 
"*


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

In your root directory there should be a file named htaccess, using an FTP program copy it to your computer. RENAME the one on the server oldhtaccess so that if you need to you can reinstate the file if your new one isn't working.

Open the htaccess file and add the following (Substitute the IP address for the one who is mirroring your site)

Order allow,deny
Deny from 123.45.67.8
Allow from all


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

I tried to do the above when I looked up IP address mine and that site were both the same? 

THey are both hosted on Godaddy.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm thinking their domain registration is screwed up. If you tracert to either your domain name or theirs, it comes up with the same IP address. 

You can try adding deny from authmemllc.com to your .htacess but I'm not sure if that would work or not.


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

tfalk said:


> I'm thinking their domain registration is screwed up. If you tracert to either your domain name or theirs, it comes up with the same IP address.
> 
> You can try adding deny from authmemllc.com to your .htacess but I'm not sure if that would work or not.



I have tried that. It didn't work.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

When you click on any link, it then is redirected to your site. If I were the other company I would be upset. I am pretty sure that their content is not being displayed properly. If they were maliciously trying to hijack your site I would think that the mirror would be more destructive. And since you fully qualified your links, they all go to your site. I have partial URLs that are appended to the domain name and my whole site would be broken in this case. Good luck getting it resolved! Perhaps you can email their technical contact referenced in the whois?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I agree with TM. If someone was actually trying to hijack your site, clicking a link would not keep you on your own site.

This looks like a godaddy screw up. That site was only formed 10 days ago. If you can't get it resolved with godaddy, your next call should be to the Registrant whose phone number is listed in the whois. I am sure they will be just as unhappy as you are that their site is redirecting.


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think anybody is trying to Hijack my site. I just want to know what is going on. 

If I ping both sites they come up with the same IP address. I have contacted both GoDaddy and the tech contact from the whois. 

What I am kind of worried about is that if you Google "authmemllc" all kinds of information comes up. Also if you do a whois for my website the SSL certificate from their site is listed and says it expires in 15 days when I just registered mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

As others have said it is a problem with Godaddy I suggest.

It sounds like there may even be a redirect from their website to yours. (If you type in their web address does your browser quickly change it to your site then open it?)


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

cookiesa said:


> As others have said it is a problem with Godaddy I suggest.
> 
> It sounds like there may even be a redirect from their website to yours. (If you type in their web address does your browser quickly change it to your site then open it?)


It almost looks like a redirect but except for my link that pulls up the secure page it my domain never pops up.


----------



## cbpclothing (Oct 1, 2007)

Well you said it has the same nameservers... did you look into your godaddy account to see if that domain is in your domain manager/list?

maybe when you signed up for your godaddy account you also chose a free domain with it..

check your hosting account.. and see if the domain is added... cause it dosen't make sense any other way.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

as above it. Afriad your going to have to take it up with godaddy


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

I've called GoDaddy 100 times. All they said is the that other domain has their website forwarded to mine. They said it doesn't hurt anything and I should enjoy the extra traffic to my site.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

It doesn't look forwarded becaue it goes direct to your site. It looks to me like an issue with the DNS pointing that address to the wrong "physical" address (eg your hosting site)

Some businesses do this especially if they have a longish name. One in Australia is Dick Smith Electronics (as a lot of people know it as DSE that address also points to the other address allowing 1 site to use multiple names. The extra traffic wont hurt but sooner or later someone will get peeved and if that business doesn't have a good reputation where they are you could also loose potential customers because they think you are associated with them.

The next step (well in Australia, not sure how the system works there) would be to contact the domain registrar (they are independant to the hosting companies and ask them to look in to it)


----------

